# Two meat options



## mrschamblissg (Jun 17, 2016)

I am organizing the food for a 425 guest wedding.  I have done several meals of this size in the past, but never with two meat options.

This will be a buffet style meal with a server at each dish.  Salad, two meats (beef and sliced chicken breast), 3 vegetables.  The bride and groom are both in their early twenties.

How would you calculate the amount of each meat to purchase?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

[thread="47068"][/thread]

There are other threads on this topic but this was my stand out favorite.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I've done hundreds of staffed-station buffets with both steak and chicken offered.

My rule on the proteins (and mind you this is VERY general--depends on a

number of factors concerning the guests, time of day etc too) is 120% when serving

a single protein choice, (to allow for seconds, surprise guests, etc).

And 115% when serving 2 choices. Now, that's 15% over for each, so 65% for each entree,

rather than 50-50. This way if there's a big "run" on your yummy steaks, you'll have enough,

while you'll have lots of chicken to take home. Or vice versa.

People aren't an exact science. Hauling a guesstimated amount of food overage to the party

is an integral part of catering. The cardinal rule being....you never, EVER run out of an entree.

(not that I'm hereby stating I never HAVE.....no, no, no, neither confirm nor deny. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif )

And welcome to Cheftalk!


----------

